# sewing machine!



## MyLittleCici

Ok, so I'm wanting to start making my own clothes for Cici  it looks so much fun and a lot cheaper than buying clothes ( well if I'm good at it ) anyway I'm wanting to purchase a sewing machine, but I'm quite short on money right now so I'm wanting a cheap one. This one is only £50! but is it good? will it be good for making little chihuahua clothes? I don't have a clue I don't know much about sewing machines, can anyone help?

here it is : Buy John Lewis Mini Sewing Machine, Fuchsia online at JohnLewis.com


----------



## *Princess*

im sure any sewing machine will do. Its not liek your making them to sell for a living x


----------



## Chico's Mum

MyLittleCici said:


> Ok, so I'm wanting to start making my own clothes for Cici  it looks so much fun and a lot cheaper than buying clothes ( well if I'm good at it ) anyway I'm wanting to purchase a sewing machine, but I'm quite short on money right now so I'm wanting a cheap one. This one is only £50! but is it good? will it be good for making little chihuahua clothes? I don't have a clue I don't know much about sewing machines, can anyone help?
> 
> here it is : Buy John Lewis Mini Sewing Machine, Fuchsia online at JohnLewis.com


Will this be your first time using a Sewing Machine? 
Cos just the other day i was taking to a friend and she said if your a beginner I should get the one I use my feet to move the Sewing Machine. Cos if I use the automatic one I could hurt my fingers by mistake. 

But its better to ask someone who does know about it more and I would also like to know.  This forum always gets me to want to learn how to saw. hehe


----------



## jan896

I have been sewing since I was 16...and that was MANY moons ago....close to 41 infact... and I would use the machine with foot pedals... It doesn't have to be expensive to be a good machine, I bought mine from Walmart and love it....I also have a PFAFF HOBBYLOCK Serger(5 thread)... IMHO I would save up alittle and buy a better one than that Pink one... anything that describes itself as 'dinky' deserves to be looked over.... but that is just my opinion....you may buy it and LOVE it....


----------



## Chico's Mum

jan896 said:


> I have been sewing since I was 16...and that was MANY moons ago....close to 41 infact... and I would use the machine with foot pedals... It doesn't have to be expensive to be a good machine, I bought mine from Walmart and love it....I also have a PFAFF HOBBYLOCK Serger(5 thread)... IMHO I would save up alittle and buy a better one than that Pink one... anything that describes itself as 'dinky' deserves to be looked over.... but that is just my opinion....you may buy it and LOVE it....


foot pedals thats the word I was looking for.  I didn't know the name.


----------



## rubia

Where is Therese ?? She knows about sewing...


----------



## Guest

This is very interesting
I have sewn a good few clothes for princess but they have all been hand sewn so they don't look as good
I wanted to know about a good sewing machine too


----------



## ExoticChis

I got my sewing machine on ebay for about $65 the sole purpose of the purchase was to make dog clothes and its been fantastic, Grab that machine and have a go its alot of fun


----------



## cchipman

From my personal experience with sewing, I would pass on this one just because it doesn't look very durable if you plan to use it for years to come and it says for light/medium fabrics only so you couldn't make coats and such. One of my favorite machines was on of the very first Singer electric ones that I bought at a yard sale for $7. I loved it, but have since upgraded to a Brother se270d. As far as regular straight sewing there isn't really much of a difference. But if you are going to sew a lot, you may as well invest in something that will last.


----------



## Delice

I grew up sewing. I can't remember not knowing how to sew. In my opinion one of the most important features for a beginner is a drop in bobbin. It helps eliminate some frustration. 

-Vanessa


----------



## Eclipsica

I've been told from my mom that older metal ones are best. 
Check the usual ventures for used items. I saw about four of them lined up in a row at one thrift store.


----------

